# What do you want this season?



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

What fashion items are on your wishlist for the autumn season?


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd like:

Some new flats in a brown or gold shade
A little woolly hat
Some big chunky jewellery
A black jacket


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 18, 2007)

I need a new trench. I want white, but will probably get black. 

I want a new pair of black knee high boots, but that's TOTALLY a want, because I certainly don't need them. I've got a gorgeous pair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need some new jewelry/accessories. I'm so fickle about  that stuff though that I never buy it. 

I hate flats, I can't walk in them (it's pathetic. I can walk in 4 or 5 inch heels, but stumble all over the place in flats...) so I will likely continue avoiding that trend. 

Oh, and a new pair of La Sportiva Muiras for women. They're all the rage with the climbers I know.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2007)

i want a nice black jacket that ISN'T puffy like all of the young girls wear 

i want some boots--tall, ankle, I really don't care. I have some now, but they're old 

new makeup (just because i havent gotten any in forever)

a few new accessories-headbands, jewelry, purses

i want some more flat ballet shoes (everyone calls them that) in cute designs or fall colors

thats all I can think of right now


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

Shimmer- what are la sportiva muiras?  I don't think that trend has reached england yet......


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2007)

I need a new coat. My old leather biker jacket from last year is totalled.

I'd like some more opera gloves too. I had a nice pair of brown kid leather ones but they got messed up painting in the lobby of some building downtown at 4 in the morning (Looptopia!!!)

I could also use a new belt, if for no other reason I need one. Some new gawdy Victorian style rings would be nice as well.

Other than that, it seems like Fall trends are finally catching up with me lol.


----------



## girlstar (Sep 18, 2007)

I want to be able to find brown dressy shoes that match with the dress/sweater I have picked out for my friend's Bowls Dinner in two weeks. But all the shoe stores here seem to be doing nothing but black heels, and that just won't work!! So I may end up doing brown flats, but those are almost as hard to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sticking with the trend of long, bright coloured smocks that cover up my pudge and look cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I want a pair of Adidas Ipako Lace shoes. The white with pink stripe ones. Really bad. 

Other than that, I don't know.. I'm still getting used to the stores here


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_Shimmer- what are la sportiva muiras?  I don't think that trend has reached england yet...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bouldering shoes for rock climbers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I go to an indoor gym (only facility available I'm sorry to say) and need a new pair of bouldering shoes. I'm just unwilling (at this time) to drop $150 USD on them.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 18, 2007)

I want some knee high boots with a wedge bottom but I'm kind of liking these, especially the price.

I want these Ninewest wedges for work.

I want some wide leg pants, Victoria's Secret has some cute ones.

I'm always on the hunt for new waist cinchers and corsets.

I'm lusting after this leopard print Bettsyville handbag.

I also really want this awesome sparkly DKNY watch, except for in black with gray stones. I'm hoping I might get that for my Birthday next month.

All of these wants and I am beyond broke.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

It is so cool to see what everyone wants!!!  We are all different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




girlstar- I am in oxford too!!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 18, 2007)

Aside from make-up and another traincase, I want...
-More Juicy Couture jewelry
-A new winter coat
-Cute little sweater jackets
-More ballet flats


----------



## Jot (Sep 18, 2007)

I need some new boots probably for work and fun must have heals as i hate the flats i got last year.
A winter coat - sooner than later judging by how cold it got today!
and i'm sure much much more!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I want some knee high boots with a wedge bottom but I'm kind of liking these, especially the price.

I want these Ninewest wedges for work.

I want some wide leg pants, Victoria's Secret has some cute ones.

I'm always on the hunt for new waist cinchers and corsets.

I'm lusting after this leopard print Bettsyville handbag.

I also really want this awesome sparkly DKNY watch, except for in black with gray stones. I'm hoping I might get that for my Birthday next month.

All of these wants and I am beyond broke._

 
those nine west shoes are great!


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 18, 2007)

I want a purse.  A nice, stylish 'bag' kinda purse.  I've never really had one.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

Rose gold jewelry, more leaf-colored things, and riding boots. 

I bought my first new fur coat this week (ermine, I had some vintage minks already), getting ready for winter. The coat is pretty cute, auburn/brown, full length, and uber cozy.


----------



## XShear (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweaters, cardigans, and more sweaters. Victoria's Secret has some gorgeous sweaters that are must-have for me this fall/winter. Also, some gorgeous flat, knee-high boots are on my list!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmmm, it would be nice to have some nice flats, some long sleeved shirts in jewel tones, nice sexy underwear, and a few cardigans.   Thanks for asking.


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 19, 2007)

i am so in love with riding boots right now, i want a black and brown pair. id also like a new bag, but i dont need one. and im so searching for excuses to buy the boot (see link). i want them in black or maybe the brown. http://www.bakersshoes.com/product/b... Ascend&page=1


----------



## faifai (Sep 19, 2007)

weather that would let me actually wear all my cute winter stuff. last year the temperature rarely fell below 65-70 in the middle of December. it was annoying to have such a heat spell - I couldn't wear my boots, sweaters, jackets, scarves, hats, anything! You'd be fine just wearing a jacket and flip flops.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 19, 2007)

High waist wide leg pants (have 2 pairs already)
Tweed pants, tweed skirts, tweed everything
More pencil skirts in different styles (because they are so hot)
Brightly colored chunky sweaters.
More big jewelry!


----------



## XShear (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_weather that would let me actually wear all my cute winter stuff. last year the temperature rarely fell below 65-70 in the middle of December. it was annoying to have such a heat spell - I couldn't wear my boots, sweaters, jackets, scarves, hats, anything! You'd be fine just wearing a jacket and flip flops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'm from Az too ... but for me, below 75 it is freakin' cold! Lol. I'd be outside with layers of long sleeves and a jacket, plus a scarf. The things people must say ...


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to get some more nice-looking bras and underwear, a nice pair of knee-high boots, a couple of sweaters, a couple more short skirts (they've become my new favorite alternative to shorts), more shirts (because I'm about ready to clean out my closet), and maybe a pair of Baby Phat jeans. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_I'm from Az too ... but for me, below 75 it is freakin' cold! Lol. I'd be outside with layers of long sleeves and a jacket, plus a scarf. The things people must say ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I can relate to that. I'm from Florida and if it drops below 65-70, you'll see me in a sweater. I went to northern New York for the summer (July 4th) and they had a cold spell, it was roughly 60 when we arrived. I was in a turtleneck sweater for half of the trip.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 20, 2007)

I want...

-Boots! Lots of them! I particularly want these suede boots I saw at the mall. Knee-high, kinda slouchy looking, pointy toe, but they're flat.

-flats, flats, and more flats..

-a plaid jacket

-sweaters

-and some good 'ol plain tees!

-oh yea and jeans.. lots and lots of jeans!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 22, 2007)

oh yeah, let me add jeans to my list, and now that i got a job some of those real high high heals with the wedge on the toe bit. oh gosh, does that even make sense?!!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweaters, sweaters, and more sweaters. I'm obsessed with them right now.

Big jewelry. Probably from Forever21...that stuff is so cute, but so cheap.

More jeans.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 24, 2007)

I want to get a nice casual coat with a faux fur trim on the hood and some nice-ish winter boots, kinda moccasin styled? knee high...

and some sweet sweaters and long sleeved girly tops (empire waist, deep vneck...)


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2007)

I just got a pair of knee high boots last night. Caramel colored and soft like buttah.


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 24, 2007)

I want new make up, new flats I guess everyone likes them, new handbag I call it a purse lol, definately a new traincase,jeans, and sweaters non itchy. ick.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 25, 2007)

Everytime I check this thread I want more stuff! hehehe


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_I'm from Az too ... but for me, below 75 it is freakin' cold! Lol. I'd be outside with layers of long sleeves and a jacket, plus a scarf. The things people must say ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They probably do, I have a co-worker like that and people (especially me) look at ther like she has lost her mind. She came in one spring day in 70something degree (it was this warm for over a week) weather wearing a button down shirt, corduroy jacket and a heavy leather coat....the rest of us were just wearing a shirt/top. Not only was it too warm for this ensemble, she made the major fashion faux pas of wearing winter attire during Spring.  Call the fashion police!

*2 coats (1 dress & 1 casual)*
*2 pairs gloves*
*Black knee high boots (I have few, but I have my eye on a new pair w/a trendy large buckle)*
*Black Pencil Skirt*
*A few new turtlenecks, t’s & blouses*


P.S. I also want that Pink Sephora traincase!


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm trying to find a Herringbone coat!!


----------



## faifai (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_They probably do, I have a co-worker like that and people (especially me) look at ther like she has lost her mind. She came in one spring day in 70something degree (it was this warm for over a week) weather wearing a button down shirt, corduroy jacket and a heavy leather coat....the rest of us were just wearing a shirt/top. Not only was it too warm for this ensemble, she made the major fashion faux pas of wearing winter attire during Spring.  Call the fashion police!_

 
Aww...well, some people are just sensitive to the cold. I'm from AZ and while the 70s aren't cold for me, if it gets below 60 I definitely break out the jackets and gloves and boots. 

Then again, every time it rains in AZ it makes the news on every station, so...we're all a bit weird when it comes to how we react to weather that isn't sizzling hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I decided I want some nice long sexy sweaters. Preferably long enough to wear with leggings/skinny pants and boots. Sweaters can be sexy if they're cut close to your body! I looked in my (hasn't been opened for 2 years because the damn weather has been so warm in the winter) cold weather clothing in the garage. I own 3 sporty jackets, a Pooh bear sweatshirt, and 2 sweaters from 5 years ago. Hahaha.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

a dark blue straight jeans, without any vintage effects
black stretch pants, should fit tight but without "taking my breath away", maybe satin if I can find them
a new black hoodie, my old already has holes everywhere
a cosy warm pullover, will see about the color

a Louis Vuitton Mini Lin Speedy or Saumur, but I'll have to wait some time for that, darn $ lol


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 30, 2007)

World peace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But in the meantime I'd settle for:

Wide legged black trousers and pencil skirts for work (Krasevayadancer we need to go shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I have too many shoes/boots but I want a pair of patent leather shoes and also a red shoe.

More jewelry. I don't have much.

A big brown leather tote.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Oct 1, 2007)

booties! and jewelry because I'm a jewelry whore. And a bag whore. So I'll need some of those too.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 1, 2007)

I want some more fur coats so I can be warm and look fabulous! I saw a beautiful black one with a blue-ish tinge in Camden market, and a white rabbit fur one which was ridiculously soft, but a bit wrong...


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

i still love skinny jeans and peep toe pumps...not sure if thats still "in" though


----------

